# GP-100 and .38 Ammo



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

When I was at the Range, I bought a box of .357s and a box of Remington .38 Super +Ps. I asked the RTO if the .38 Super +P would work in the GP-100 and he said they should as the GP-100 Manual stated the Ammo this gun can Fire was .357, .38 Special, .38 Special +P and .38 Special +P+. 

Well the .38 Super +P will not fit in the Cylinder. 

Is the .38 Super different than the .38 Special?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes it is different. .38 super is designed for semi auto pistols. .38 Spl. is rimmed and for revolvers.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

.38 super is for a semi-auto not a revolver.

edit: jinx!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I beat you this time Bruce. Pretty close race though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks TOF and Bruce, fortunately the range let me exchange the .38 Super for another box of .357 at no cost. They do have a sign that says all ammo sales are final, no refunds, know your Ammo. I guess I got off luckey:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt023 Good deal!

Was that at WT's outside Goldsboro?


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> :smt023 Good deal!
> 
> Was that at WT's outside Goldsboro?


Shure was:smt023

Maybe he gave me a break because of his advice and/or I'm a newbie, but I'm a fast learner.................


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Chief_10Beers said:


> I asked the RTO if the .38 Super +P would work in the GP-100 and he said they should


The Range guy said they should? I think I'd look for another range.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

He wasen't sure, but he let me exchange the Ammo with no hassle, he didn't have to do that............


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The ammo you can use will be labled .38 Special in either standard or +P also +P+ if anyone makes any or .357 Magnum.

The GP100 will handle any factory load with those lables. It's a very good revolver.

Enjoy


----------

